

Ask HN: Twitter or blog? - mythriel

After I left my job I want to be more social and be more active on Github, so and also try to think of some fun projects to do while looking for some freelancing gigs to still earn some money. My question is should I use twitter or should I start a blog for just telling things I work on, new technologies I experiment with and other things that I find interesting?
======
bengunnink
That depends. Can you say what you have to say in 140 characters?

~~~
mythriel
just random stuff regarding what I do and what projects I make and other stuff
and how is everything for me in the land of freedom and freelancing

------
niggler
Do both: long-form blog posts on cool topics, tweets on what piques your
interest now. There's no mutual exclusion here.

